# Is my loach stuck?



## berylcoronet (Feb 1, 2008)

A little background on my kuhli loach= it's pretty small, the only one in its tank, and although it burrows I usually see it at least once a day. Well, this morning I cleaned the gravel, and then someone pulled up a plant and I had to replant it, and since then I haven't seen him. I'm concerned that the rearranging of gravel might have cut off his entrance hole.

So my question is; can a loach get stuck under the gravel if it is rearranged, or can they dig their way out? If not, should I be doing something to get him out?

EDIT: I'm still curious as to the answer, but don't worry about mine any more, I found him. He had just gotten a new hiding space without my noticing. XD


----------



## Daeorn (Dec 13, 2006)

He should be able to push out. If they feel like they're getting squished they will usually come out of the substraight and right into a plant or ornament


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't think Kuhli loaches can get stuck, he might have just gotten scared during the cleaning and went in search of a safer hideout.


----------



## berylcoronet (Feb 1, 2008)

That's reassuring. I suppose they wouldn't have survived in the wild for very long if they couldn't dig their way out. XD


----------

